# Umm Building a hutch HELP!!



## Tripp16 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi everyone! Im very new here and I havent even gotten rabbits yet. 

Just recently I have been researching rabbits and they seem really fun! 

But I cannot have them in the house, I had one at one time but that was like 10 years ago! Anyways! Could someone give me a list on what I need and would maybe want to have with my rabbits. 

The breed Im looking into are the Lionheads. They seem so cool and seem like great pets. Im not looking to show or anything. 

ANY help/information is GREATLY appreciated! BTW I love seeing pictures of peoples hutches.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi there. I have a double mane lionhead Agnes and she is fantastic. Love her personality.

I cannot offer much help in the hutch department. I like having Agnes indoors. The thing that comes to mind for you keeping your lionhead outdoors is to make be aware of the need to keep them coolmduring your hot summers. Rabbits can overheat easily.

Have you checked your local craigslist for hutches? I've often seen several for sale in my area.

Rabbits will need unlimited access to hay, pellets in their diet, and when old enough fresh veggies everyday to keep them healthy and happy.

Rabbits love and need to chew so offer safe toys.

Lionheads do require some Grooming to keep the mats down. 

Rabbits make excellent pets and I have really enjoyed bonding with Agnes. I think you get from them what you put into them. 

Good luck and let us know when you get your bunny!


----------



## Pipp (Jul 9, 2012)

Why not look at a 'Rabbitat'? 

Check out the Facebook page for ideas. 

http://www.facebook.com/Rabbitats

(And while you're there, we'd love it if you can 'like' the page, LOL!) 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Jul 9, 2012)

I'd be a little concerned about keeping a rabbit outside in NC, it gets so hot there! Make sure that she is in both a shaded spot as well as against the house. Also check out the library for how to cool your rabbit (it seems like a lot of work, to me.)

It would also be ideal if there was an outlet near her cage (that she could not reach) so that she could have a powerful fan out there to cool her down.

I'd recommend a cage with a solid floor. Not only are rabbits too heavy for wire floors, (I have cage wire on the side of my cage and even just putting enough pressure against it to push the staple gun down hurt my hands for a day and a half. I cannot imagine my whole body weight on it!) but it's a lot easier to sweep up once a day (even litter trained rabbits will have some poo scatters) than to invest in a power or a scrub brush. While I have no personal experience with wire cages, I just imagine that poos get stuck in the wire and any spare cecal would make a sticky, gross mess! It's hard to get wire clean.

And if you decide to go with a lionhead, you'll have quite a clown on your hands. My male is hilarious! And quite the little piggy, too!


----------



## Tripp16 (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok, well maybe I should go with a short hair. Any good breeds that are well tempered and love attention? I like the dutch breed I think thats it? 

I just loove their little faces. Also, should I get a buck to go beside her in case I decide to breed and to keep her company?


----------



## Pipp (Jul 9, 2012)

The enclosure needs to be in a shaded area with a lot of vegetation, they'll be fine. Make sure if your property is on a rise that it's on the north side not the south. If you're having trouble finding a cool area, you can put a part of the housing set into the ground about a foot, and that will regulate both heat and cold. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Jul 10, 2012)

Tripp16 wrote:


> Ok, well maybe I should go with a short hair. Any good breeds that are well tempered and love attention? I like the dutch breed I think thats it?
> 
> I just loove their little faces. Also, should I get a buck to go beside her in case I decide to breed and to keep her company?



Short haired or wool producing would still have a rough time in the southern heat. I know that my buns are hot if it gets above 78 in my house and I am under the impression that that is fairly normal.

Also, there are enough unwanted rabbits in the world. Breeding should not be taken lightly, but instead used to improve upon an established breed with sure and pedigreed blood lines. If, after a time, you decide that you would like to raise a litter, you might consider fostering a litter for a local rescue.


----------



## majorv (Jul 10, 2012)

If rabbits can make it in Texas heat then they should make it in North Carolina heat. It couldn't be any worse. If you can get a rabbit that's already acclimated to the outside then it will be much easier. I have a friend who has Dutch and keeps them outdoors.

If you use the correct gauge wire for your hutch floor and has1/2" x 1/2" squares, then the poop will fall through to the ground.You can also give your rabbit a resting surface byproviding a ceramic tile or plastic resting pads that have slits in them. My husband and daughter built a hutch to hold her Californians when she had rabbits for FFA.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jul 10, 2012)

Ill post a bunch of threads for you to look through. Also pay attention to pink colored threads in each category. Those are stickys for people to easily find most asked topics and is where I found pictures and information for you

Proper Outdoor Housing
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14535&forum_id=1&page=1

Outdoor Hutches
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=18240&forum_id=93

Your Cages 2010 
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=54903&forum_id=93&highlight=2010+cage

Here is a picture of our hutch that my mom(majorv) was talking about






Rabbits that are recommended to use solid floors are more heavier breeds such as flemish giants, checkered giants, belgian hares. Sometimes solid floors can be bad for some (creates a constant solid pressure on the foot with no relief unless the rabbit lays down). I knew someone who would fix sore hock problems by putting her buns in wire floor cages. Lionheads or dutch are not one of the breeds prone to sore hocks so there shouldnt be a problem. Wool breeds with enough grooming should have no problem in wire cages. I know plenty of angora breeders who keep theirs in wire cages because it actually prevents them from getting dirty and allows the poop pellets to drop from the cages. Of course litter boxes can be a problem with this if the rabbit likes to rest or lay down in the box. 

I also agree with Nelsons_Mom please do not just breed especially if you are going to get lionheads. This is not a recognized breed in the ARBA and it has been very controversial because of the popularity of this breed before even being recognized. Pet people love this breed and it is essentially ruining the breeds chances of becoming accepted because people are breeding low quality lionheads and not everyone is on the same page. 

For outdoor housing a rule of thumb I have been told is to protect the cage from all elements (ex: north/cold wind, rain, snow, hail, etc) and direct sunlight.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 10, 2012)

This photo to me doesn't make a lot of sense because you have a well-fenced area, there is no need to keep the rabbits in the hutch, it's easier, cheaper and more enjoyable to fence and net that space with some ground wire to prevent burrowing and some on-the-ground 'burrows' or hutch boxes and just let them live in the space. 

There is nothing more frightening for a rabbit than to be on display in a wire hutch with a predator trying to pry open the door. When they're on the ground with a series of small structures (with entrances and exits), they feel they can get away. They have space to binky, space to run, space to hide. The hutches aren't needed at all. 

Here are two views of a shelter area... 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...26812898.78231.185445044811381&type=1&theater

sas :dunno :huh


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 10, 2012)

Not trying to pry here, but is there a reason for not housing indoors? I mean, perhaps you have some misperceptions of indoor rabbits, like thinking they smell horribly or are difficult to litter train or are too much work to house indoors. Just wondering if there are any of those types of reasons that people here could help dispel your doubts and/or share their experiences. 

If you have other personal reasons, then ignore my question. I just wondered if you had misgivings about indoor housing.


----------



## Tripp16 (Jul 10, 2012)

The reason I cant have rabbits inside is my family has allergys and I dont want to make it worse by adding a fluffy rabbit. Plus we have a English Bulldog, she doesnt mess with anything but would probably terrorize it just looking at it. My other dog is a Italian Greyhound, shes a different story, anything that will run from her she will chase it! She stays inside mostly too and they wouldnt be anywhere near the rabbits. 

On the breeding side. I really understand completely where you guys are coming from. I come from the dog world and there are way to many backyard breeders ruining breeds such as Bulldogs and so many other great breeds. I honestly did not know rabbits were like that and will probably never breed mine. If I did raise a little it could be fostered as someone stated above! 

Thank you all for your replies and answers to my questions. I have a ton more research to do before I get one or two. Thanks again!


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 10, 2012)

*Tripp16 wrote: *


> The reason I cant have rabbits inside is my family has allergys and I dont want to make it worse by adding a fluffy rabbit. Plus we have a English Bulldog, she doesnt mess with anything but would probably terrorize it just looking at it. My other dog is a Italian Greyhound, shes a different story, anything that will run from her she will chase it! She stays inside mostly too and they wouldnt be anywhere near the rabbits.
> 
> On the breeding side. I really understand completely where you guys are coming from. I come from the dog world and there are way to many backyard breeders ruining breeds such as Bulldogs and so many other great breeds. I honestly did not know rabbits were like that and will probably never breed mine. If I did raise a little it could be fostered as someone stated above!
> 
> Thank you all for your replies and answers to my questions. I have a ton more research to do before I get one or two. Thanks again!



EXACTLY!I come from the dog world too. BYB are just horrible and are killing the rep of the Bully Breeds!!! It breaks my heart. My last dog, Macho (English Bull Terrier)was the product of a horrible byb, did no temperment testing, NOTHING. I had to rehome him due to his aggressive nature with my kids.. very sad. I thought I was "saving him" by getting him from this guy.. all I did was put more money in his pocket to keep his crappy business going.

If I ever get another rabbit I PROMISE to adopt. Wont be soon since I just had a oops litter.. we shall see 



GOOD LUCK!!!!!!


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm glad you understand about the breeding! It is very much like that. Rabbits are very highly surrendered, and most come spayed or neutered already from a reputable rescue.

However, since you are going to be housing outdoors, I think you might have to find a reputable breeder, as most rescues do not adopt out to families that will keep their rabbits outside because of all of the risks involved. 

Again, I do urge against wire-bottomed floor. My neighbors keep their rabbits that way, and they RARELY leave their rest boards and cautiously hop when they do. I believe that rabbits should be able to have a bit of a romp in their cage. Besides, at only one (or two) rabbits, you should be going out there a few times a day anyway to check on everyone, it's not that big of a deal to sweep out poos while you're there.

Even though it would be a big run (I'd suggest 3ft wide, 6ft long, 3ft high) I suggest getting a bonded pair (both altered). Rabbits are so social and unlike rabbits who live indoors that can hear their owners talking the sound of the tv, etc even when caged, outdoor rabbits don't have that and it tends to be a really isolated life for them.

Also toys! the picture woahlookitsme provided don't have any. Having pet safe chews are important so their teeth don't over grow as well as for mental stimulation.

Also, is your family specifically allergic to bunnies? Because just being allergic to a cat or dog doesn't mean that they will be allergic to rabbits. The hay is also something to consider, though.

While there are many people who enjoy having outdoor rabbits, for me, it just seems like a lot of work. I like to stay in the toasty indoors in the winter! Not bundling up every half hour to walk out non-frozen water and heating packs. Same with the summer. Stick me in front of the fan, please, not constantly outside to mist my bun's ears and adjust the fans and frozen water bottles.

I'm not trying to talk you out of rabbits (they're lovely) or even outdoor rabbits (though I would personally never make that choice) just trying to paint a picture of what extra measures of daily care have to be taken into account for an outdoor rabbit as opposed to an indoor one.


----------



## majorv (Jul 10, 2012)

*Pipp wrote: *


> This photo to me doesn't make a lot of sense because you have a well-fenced area, there is no need to keep the rabbits in the hutch, it's easier, cheaper and more enjoyable to fence and net that space with some ground wire to prevent burrowing and some on-the-ground 'burrows' or hutch boxes and just let them live in the space.
> 
> There is nothing more frightening for a rabbit than to be on display in a wire hutch with a predator trying to pry open the door. When they're on the ground with a series of small structures (with entrances and exits), they feel they can get away. They have space to binky, space to run, space to hide. The hutches aren't needed at all.
> 
> ...




Pipp, normally I would agree that rabbits could be kept that way, if they were pets. My daughter's Cals were for her FFA project in HS and white rabbits don't show well when they're on the ground/ in dirt. We also needed to breed the does and show their babies. The hutch was the best choice for us, in this situation. We're in a subdivision so predators are few and far between. We have dogs, but the rabbits are used to them going under the cages. I was justgiving the OP an idea of what a hutch might look like since that's what they specificallyasked about.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 10, 2012)

*Tripp16 wrote: *


> The reason I cant have rabbits inside is my family has allergys





> I have a ton more research to do before I get one or two. Thanks again!



Ahh. I understand. I am allergic to cats. But thankfully I'm fine with bunnies!

BTW, it's very pro-active of you to get on a forum before getting a rabbit. Wish more people were like you!

For research, have you stumbled across the binkybunny site?

http://binkybunny.com/BUNNYINFO/tabid/53/Default.aspx

I believe they have a few suggestions for outdoor habitats too,as well asother good info.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jul 10, 2012)

Pipp wrote:


> This photo to me doesn't make a lot of sense because you have a well-fenced area, there is no need to keep the rabbits in the hutch, it's easier, cheaper and more enjoyable to fence and net that space with some ground wire to prevent burrowing and some on-the-ground 'burrows' or hutch boxes and just let them live in the space.
> 
> There is nothing more frightening for a rabbit than to be on display in a wire hutch with a predator trying to pry open the door. When they're on the ground with a series of small structures (with entrances and exits), they feel they can get away. They have space to binky, space to run, space to hide. The hutches aren't needed at all.
> 
> ...



Second What my mom said. These were not allowed to congregate together because they were all intact. Also we had a contract from the breeder that she would buy back her breeding rabbits when I had finished my show to be continued in her breeding program. I ended up winning Reserve Grand Champion and couldn't have done it without this set up. 

People have plenty of pet rabbits happily living outdoors and it is really up to Tripp the best way for her rabbits to be housed. All we can do is inform and not influence or direct or even force.

Oh lol about the toys. Yes My cals did not have any toys but they also werent the most active rabbits unlike my tans who get toys and things to chew on. Toys are great for outdoor pet bunnies and in the threads I posted you will be able to see many toys to get some ideas


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Jul 10, 2012)

I wasn't accusing you of not having toys if that's what it sounded like! I just assumed that you'd just cleaned the cages or something


----------



## Pipp (Jul 10, 2012)

Here's an indoor/outdoor example of an enriched space. You can have pallets on the ground and all manner of other things. Obviously if your breeding, can't have the boys and boys and boys and girls together, but I think all the does can hang out. 

Regardless, the examples of housing emphasized here on RO should be enriched spaces for the enjoyment of the rabbits and not just for containment and easy maintenance. 

Hopefully they will be inspiring! 

Spoiled Rotten Rabbits space



sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Tripp16 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ok well change of plans, my friend has now ordered me a hutch for my birthday. A man where she lives builds them. The only thing is its bottom of the line. 3 sides of wire and the whole back swings open for easy cleaning. Im grateful, I`ll just have to make it my own.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jul 10, 2012)

lol no worries about the toys. It was acutally brand new and the rabbits were just put in. 

Like I said the does were to be sold back to the original breeder and in top condition. Hormonal does housed together with soon to come babies is not a fun time. But thank you for your input.

Congrats on your new hutch. Im sure you will make it look fabulous!


----------



## Bill Jesse (Nov 16, 2012)

Good luck with the hutch building. I think I have nice hutches or at least practical, but am always trying to think of something better for the rabbits. My rabbits do not live in the house but in a garden shed which has 3 two by four foot hutches. The rabbits sleep there and when the weather is bad stay in. However I have two 8 x 10 outside runs where they can play. They are secure but I would never leave them unattended.

In the FB Rabbitat photos mentioned above I would like to know what you have for ground cover. I put down hay over the dirt but every time it rains I have to remove and replace the hay with new.

Finally I needed a cover over the pen to keep birds out, namely hawks and eagles. Tried many things and one day on a used item web site I found fish netting in the half inch squares. The fellow was selling it for 10 cents a square foot. It is excellent, very strong and works very well. It was a good buy.


----------



## 1357bunnylover (Nov 19, 2012)

Have you decided what breed of bunny you are getting and what size hutch are you getting? Attach a run to the hutch so your bunny will be able to go in and out when he/she pleases, but make sure it's secure, like stable wire and stable wire on top and wire put under the grass or the run put on concrete so your bunny can't dig out


----------



## KittyKatMe (Nov 19, 2012)

I have an outdoor setup, it's these large NIC type cages covered with tarps and a large attached run. Mine come inside into xpens during July-August when it gets above 80F, but it rarely gets above that in the actual cages. I have my chickens free-roaming out there as well. The weather is very mild here, and outdoor living allowed me to build much bigger cages. I have 4 Mini Rexes and a Lionhead, and they all do fine outside. Carrots (my Lionhead) does dig, so I have to fully groom her everyday.


----------

